# making your own EO



## nebetmiw (Mar 9, 2013)

With Spring almost here.  I am thinking of my front very large garden.  Something that has crossed my mind in the past is growing common herbs to make my own EO.  Ones like lavender, rosemary and the mints.  All of these do real well here and I can plant enough to harvest for EO for my own usage.  I know the distiller will cost me about $200.00.  Wondering if anyone has tried this before.  I know many infuse oils with herbs but this is a bit more complex than that and not sure if it will work.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 9, 2013)

You're buying a distiller, you can steam distill. A cheaper way is to set up a double broiler type steamer in your stove. I've never made steam distilled eo, but if others can you can. Let us know it goes!


----------



## green soap (Mar 9, 2013)

I want to know where to buy a distiller for only $200!  I figured I would need to invest at least $500 to get one large enough.  

I have huge amounts of citrus peels and lots of herbs too, I have not taken the plunge with the distillation equipment yet.


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 9, 2013)

OK my bad it is now priced at $400.  It has been a couple of years since I looked into this.  Here is the one I have know about for years.

http://www.heartmagic.com/EssentialDistiller.html


----------



## lsg (Mar 9, 2013)

It takes a huge amount of plant matter to make just a little e.o.


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 9, 2013)

Of some but not of all.  The ones I listed are the easy ones to get oil from.  If it is not the site listed it is another that shows how much oil you get from one distilled of each of those plants.  More than you would think.  Now roses it takes a special process and a heck of alot of petals.  But the 3 I listed not so much as they are very strong.

My growing condition are close to what is their normal habitat too.  High dry and windy with very low humidity.  Last time I had one plant of each here it would knock you out walking out front door if wind was right.  Really hate that my lavender got mowed down by neighbor.  It was 3 years old and 2 feet across.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 9, 2013)

I told my niece about how I wanted to use herbs and flowers in my soaps and she jumped at the idea. She had wanted to do a garden in the backyard for a while. Now she has an 'excuse' to get it done faster. LOL
Once the garden is established I plan on doing some EO's of my own.


----------



## green soap (Mar 9, 2013)

http://www.essentialoil.com/collections/distillation-equipment

link above for the distiller that make me want a distiller, aren't they beautiful?

I was wondering if anyone here had experience with some or any of those.

Another advantage of distilling is that you get aerosol in addition to the tiny amount of plant essential oil.  Aerosols can be used in face toners and lotions, among other things.  This would be good for my rose petals, as the amount of rose EO would be negligible for me.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 9, 2013)

this one is not as pretty but it's less expensive.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-Your-Own-Essential-Oil-Extractor-Distiller/


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 9, 2013)

green soap said:


> Another advantage of distilling is that you get aerosol in addition to the tiny amount of plant essential oil.  Aerosols can be used in face toners and lotions, among other things.  This would be good for my rose petals, as the amount of rose EO would be negligible for me.



Do you mean hydrosols?


----------



## green soap (Mar 9, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> Do you mean hydrosols?



Sorry, yes, hydrosols.  The water part of your final distillate, which is mixed with the essential oil.


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 9, 2013)

Those coppers are nice.  But most are made for wine making.  I like the glass because nothing will react with it like the copper.  Although they say lavender comes out better when done in copper.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 9, 2013)

It says moonshine but it can be used for distilling EO's. Here's a nice set up:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Gallon-St...188?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac24b896c


----------



## lsg (Mar 9, 2013)

Or you can make your own distiller:

http://blog.cherylsdelights.com/2012/05/pressure-cooker-essential-oil-distiller/


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 10, 2013)

LOL I hear moonshine all the time here.  But it is the drinkable kind.  Gotta love living in these smokey mountains.


----------

